# Migration process...unpaid tax



## seanraff78 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm thinking about applying for the Migrant skilled visa later this year...I'm a 32 year old primary school teacher from N.Ireland (7 yrs teaching experience). 
The only problem I think i may have is that when i was in Oz on a working holiday visa 3 years ago I earned @ A$24,000 up in a mining town on my ABN,,however I went home failing to pay tax on it (even though I would have got the majority of it back when I returned home)...
Can anyone enlighten/help me as to answer will this have an adverse effect on my visa attempts....I hope not as loved my time in Oz. plus dont want to go paying the initial few grand fee for visa process and getn nothing back....

Thanks..Sean


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sean, 

Welcome to the forum

I think that you would have to ask a migration agent that question or try the tax office itself without giving your name away. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## seanraff78 (Feb 18, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> ...


Thanks a mill Karen...was thinkn along the lines of the migration agent myself too.
sorta hoping too that if I do go out on a 3 month hol visa it may be easier to sort stuff out quicker in Oz....but then again im also aware that it can take up to 18 months for applications to be processed


----------



## Martina74 (Sep 7, 2011)

seanraff78 said:


> I'm thinking about applying for the Migrant skilled visa later this year...I'm a 32 year old primary school teacher from N.Ireland (7 yrs teaching experience).
> The only problem I think i may have is that when i was in Oz on a working holiday visa 3 years ago I earned @ A$24,000 up in a mining town on my ABN,,however I went home failing to pay tax on it (even though I would have got the majority of it back when I returned home)...
> Can anyone enlighten/help me as to answer will this have an adverse effect on my visa attempts....I hope not as loved my time in Oz. plus dont want to go paying the initial few grand fee for visa process and getn nothing back....
> 
> Thanks..Sean


Hi Sean,

I'm currently in the same position as your post, in that i'm giving strong consideration to applying for a 175 or 176 VISA but when i was in aus in 2000 -2001 i earned approx 30KAUS but did not pay taxes. Have spoke to a agent and am still not sure of possible effect. Have you had any joy getting clarification.

Thanks (Martina)


----------



## Meak (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

Have you got any update on your concerns?

I was travelling in Australia on a working holiday visa 6 years ago. At the time when I left Australia I didn't pay any taxes back.

Now 6 years later I am going to try to migrate to Australia on a 176 visa (I have already been granted a NSW sponsorship). Therefore I contacted Australian Taxation Office and explained my situation. They kindly let me know that I have around AUD1700 of unpaid taxes. After receiving this information I humbly paid the amount of AUD's back to ATO.

In the application process, in character clearance section, DIAC asks "Have you had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government". I believe, in this section, I have to explain them my story regarding the unpaid taxes and that it has been cleared up now. Or should I leave this section blank? Are they really interested in hearing about such small debts?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Meak said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have you got any update on your concerns?
> 
> ...


If you had already paid the unpaid tax to the ATO, then there is no issue at all.

So if you don't have any Debt at the time of filing the application then you may choose to give a clear NO. 

Please note, this debt is applicable not only for the taxes but also any unpaid traffic offenses / parking tickets / and any other govt recovery fines. So you need to make sure no debt at all before declaring NO.

Good Luck.


----------

